
Show HN: A Zero Spam Mail System - dbxgiri
https://medium.com/@Viruthagiri/dombox-the-zero-spam-mail-system-2b08ff7432cd
======
antiphase
Is this related to dombox.com? They may not appreciate you muscling in on
their business.

~~~
dbxgiri
No it's not. They just own the domain. They provide the regular mail service
to businesses. Mine is a new invention.

